# Concerns over the direction at Specialized



## badge118 (Dec 26, 2002)

Okay I love my Roubaix. Tbh once I got my 2009 Specialized Roubaix Pro frameset, built it up withe Campy etc. I felt like would be a Specialized customer for life. Now I am concerned that will not be the case.

Before they offered two clearly different levels of frame sets. You has the S-works frame set and then a "Pro" frameset that was essentially the prior years top. So this year they would have an SL4 and a Pro that was an SL3 both at very distinct price points. 
One of the things that always attracted me and others to Specialized was they could hit a better price point than Trek. Well I noticed that the Tarmac didn't have this pricing difference this year. I mailed Specialized and basically got a "yep the SL4 costs more" but no answer as to what happened to the clearly different pricing levels.

Now if you are like me, a guy without deep pockets but still wanting to build up my own frame with components that aren't OEM it seems like I may be forced to look at other companies, Trek, Wilier, Cervelo etc. all offer frame sets at better price points now and give up little to nothing in terms of quality. It has me more than a little annoyed tbh.

Anyone else feel the same or am I alone in this concern.


----------



## Golfster (May 13, 2010)

I may not be in full understanding of your concern. There are still multiple price points for the Roubaix. Complete bikes start at $2,000 for the Compact, $2,200 for the Apex Compact, $2,750 for the Elite Rival or Elite Compact, $3,300 for the Comp Compact, all of which are based on the Fact 8 carbon frame. Moving farther up the model line to the Expert and Pro levels, the frame is upgraded to SL3, with price points starting at $3,900 for the Expert Compact, $5,300 for the Pro Red Compact, $5,500 for the Pro Compact and Pro UI2 Compact, $8,000 for the S-Works Compact and tops out with the S-Works DI2 at $11,000. For custom builds, there are two framesets; the SL3 Fact 10R at $2,200 and an upgrade to the S-Works SL3 Fact 11R at $3,300. 

Essentially, buying a Roubaix translates into options running from $2,000-$11,000 for complete bikes, to $2,200 to $3,300 for framesets with builds as custom and with price spreads as wide as the builder be willing to go.

This seems rather consistent with Trek with multiple framesets, component levels and price points.


----------



## badge118 (Dec 26, 2002)

It is not consistent with framset purchase pricing. Example. In 2009 you had the top end S-works Roubaix for close to 3 grand but then the Pro for $1900.00. Basically they had 2 distinct tiers with a very distinct price difference. To continue the Trek analogy it was akin to having a 6 series and 5 series frame set. You have one that they try to keep in the 2k price point (a key price point for frames and complete bikes in the industry and one decently above.

In my email I was asking specificialy asking about how they just broke that rule with the SL4 tarmac by one thousand dollars. The answer was the new processes to make the SL4 frames is a lot more expensive. Now with the intro of the SL4 Roubaix, based on my communications with them I have a concern the same price jump will occur on framesets.

Yes on complete bikes they are competitive, but if the tarmac is any indication, when it comes to frame sets they are missing out on a demographic that many other companies make sure they serve, the ~2k price point. They are already doing that with the Tarmac (a frame I was considering transitioning to) and if their logic about the new construction methods remains consistent we can expect a similar jump in Roubaix's pricing on the 2013 frame.

For comparison.

2013 Trek Madone 2.5 k
Wilier Imperiale 2.7 k
Wilier GT 2.5 k
Bianchi Sempre 2 k
Colnago CLX 3.0. 2.3 k
Specialized tarmac 3 k
Cervelo R3 2.2k

About the only bike I would say on that list it is competitively price with is the 5 series and I would not say any of the bikes on that list are slugs compared to the 3k Specialized. I could have kept on going even with bikes by other manufacturers (Orbea, Felt, Blue, etc).

I hope this clarifies my point.


----------



## Chris-X (Aug 4, 2011)

You have a 2009 Roubaix Pro frameset built with Campy? Why do you "need" a new bike? I know there is always the tendency to look around but you're good for the next 25 years conservatively unless you crash it.

I test rode a Pro with Sram red. Very smooth. I bought an SL2 S-works and switched over my Record and Chorus group. The pro rides just as nice as the S-Works, actually felt a little more lively.

They do have a way of sucking us in though, I have to admit that.

If you have an itch, buy a Domane, a novel approach which also looks pretty nice. Or the BMC GF or the Look 675. All very cool looking frames.


----------



## badge118 (Dec 26, 2002)

You are right. I actually would not just replace my bike with a new Roubaix atm. 

My main thought was I wanted a bike that was a bit more aggressive handling and position wise since I am a bit more fit and flexible than when I got the Roubaix. This is why I was looking at the Tarmac, among others. My concern is that the trend will continue with the Roubaix and this will not just be a one off thus, imo, a less than favorable direction.

Already had my friend at an lbs try to sell me on a Domane a couple months ago.  when I told him about my desire for something more edgy he just said "wait till you see the 2013 madone...shhhhhhhhh." lol.


----------

